# Reclaimed Wood Beer Carrier



## golfer09 (Feb 22, 2016)

Besides being a hobby carpenter/woodwoorker, I am an avid homebrewer. I am thinking of starting a microbrewery. So as a thanks to people who invest money or sell these to raise money, I created a wood beer 6 pack carrier (ive seen these on other forums). I got the sides from @EastmansWoodturning on here which are wormy chestnut, the small pieces making up the long sides are reclaimed oak. I am not sure what wood the handle is, it sorts of looks like pine but its much heavier and dense than pine but it is also reclaimed but unsure where I got it. I used Watco Danish Oil - Natural to finish it.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2016)

Very nice....


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks quite refreshing


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2016)

Cool ! But u drank all the beer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Very thoughtful. Nice job.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2016)

Very cool!

Where'd you source the opener on the end?


----------



## TimR (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice, what's next...a growler 4 pack perhaps!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2016)

golfer09 said:


> I am not sure what wood the handle is, it sorts of looks like pine but its much heavier and dense than pine but it is also reclaimed but unsure where I got it.



It could very well be pine since it is reclaimed - it may be old growth pine. I have some old growth pine that was harvested in the East Texas Piney woods in the 1880's and reclaimed from our local hardware store that was over 100 years in operation when it finally closed its doors. This pine is heavier and denser than many domestic hardwoods. That may be what you have also.

Good luck in your venture please keep us updated on your progress. Starting and running a microbrewery is a daunting challenge nowadays. 20 years ago you could trip over a log and be successful at it, but it is wickedly competitive now. Hope you pull it off!


----------



## golfer09 (Feb 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It could very well be pine since it is reclaimed - it may be old growth pine. I have some old growth pine that was harvested in the East Texas Piney woods in the 1880's and reclaimed from our local hardware store that was over 100 years in operation when it finally closed its doors. This pine is heavier and denser than many domestic hardwoods. That may be what you have also.
> 
> Good luck in your venture please keep us updated on your progress. Starting and running a microbrewery is a daunting challenge nowadays. 20 years ago you could trip over a log and be successful at it, but it is wickedly competitive now. Hope you pull it off!



I am in new england and that piece come from a friends place when he moved in, there was some furniture thing apart on the floor in the basement and thats where that came from. So it may be old pine but just surprised by the weight of it.


----------



## golfer09 (Feb 23, 2016)

TimR said:


> Very nice, what's next...a growler 4 pack perhaps!



Thanks for the idea but already planned on doing it. I made one that can hold 3 12oz bottles and 3 22oz bottles. When I get more reclaimed wood, Im going to make one to hold 4 32oz bottles.


----------



## golfer09 (Feb 23, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Where'd you source the opener on the end?



I prefer a better opener when I made wall mountable openers with a magnetic catch but I just thought Id use a cheap one for these. I got this opener from Barproducts.com for dirt cheap

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2016)

golfer09 said:


> I am in new england and that piece come from a friends place when he moved in, there was some furniture thing apart on the floor in the basement and thats where that came from. So it may be old pine but just surprised by the weight of it.



If you have anymore and take a really nice clear closeup of the end grain we can confirm or eliminate pine and maybe ID it if it is not pine. 

Here are some good examples of pine end grain shots that maybe you can use yourself to ID it. 

Hobbit House heart Pine


----------



## golfer09 (Feb 23, 2016)

I dont have any more pieces, that was the only one. the board was split and that was the only piece I could salvage


----------

